# Free Tim Keller sermons



## ColdSilverMoon (Oct 28, 2009)

For Redeemer's 20th anniversary, they have made 150 of Tim Keller's "classic" sermons and lectures available on-line here:

Redeemer Free Sermon Resource | Redeemer Sermons

There are plenty of gems in the bunch - I would recommend anything from the Gospel section, as well as the Renewal section for some very thought-provoking ideas...


----------



## Hamalas (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm listening to the Gospel section right now, thanks for the link!


----------



## Jack K (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks! I just went through the list, and several take me way back. I have many on cassette but no longer have anything to play them on. My vote for best in the list, as far as I can remember: The Man the King Delights to Honor (under "How Does the Gospel Change Me?").


----------



## Montanablue (Oct 28, 2009)

This is so fantastic - Thank you, Mason!


----------



## baron (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you wanted to hear something by Tim Keller for a while. Listening to What Is the Gospel.


----------



## he beholds (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you! I am reading _Reason For God_ right now, and think it'll be great to hear Dr. Keller preach or teach...I'm going to try to find some lectures on that list...know of any?


----------



## Ivan (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm beginning to appreciate Keller more and more.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Nov 3, 2009)

he beholds said:


> Thank you! I am reading _Reason For God_ right now, and think it'll be great to hear Dr. Keller preach or teach...I'm going to try to find some lectures on that list...know of any?



There are lectures sprinkled throughout the different categories - in general the listings without a specific Scripture reference are lectures. If you're looking for apologetic type lectures, there are several in the Discovery Section, and several more in the Renewal section...


----------



## KSon (Nov 3, 2009)

Ivan said:


> I'm beginning to appreciate Keller more and more.


----------

